

Breaking the Time Barrier: The Temporal Engineering of Software - setori88
http://www.amazon.com/Breaking-Time-Barrier-Engineering-Software-/dp/1432732153/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1319263029&sr=1-1

======
setori88
an accompanying video <http://vimeo.com/6625412>

